
Gitcoin Grants Round 5 Retrospective - feross
https://vitalik.ca/general/2020/04/30/round5.html
======
hardwax
It's quite disappointing that Vitalik keeps pushing something that
fundamentally doesn't work in a decentralized setting.

The proposed mechanism "assumes" identity, otherwise the mechanism is gamed
easily. Which is what has been happening.

~~~
ksowocki
AFAIK there's nothing mutually exclusive about using a service that requires
identity (in this case, proof of unique human-ness) on a decentralized
blockchain. In fact there are services that are actively working to create
DIDs (like brightID, 3box, etc).

~~~
hardwax
"working on it" vs "works today"...

~~~
androolloyd
Curious if you believe that because it's not working today it means we
shouldn't talk about it as a path forward?

~~~
hardwax
A decentralized identity system that works will be a very significant
component to the dweb stack.

But people that have experience building decentralized protocols will tell you
that it's a _very hard_ problem to solve, for many reasons.

This is an engineering community, so I believe that it's important to focus on
things that exist today. Not on speculative solutions.

~~~
ksowocki
I agree it's a hard problem to solve, and we've got no illusions about that.

This post (also, coincidentally by Vitalik) talks about different levels of
collusion (from unsophisticated to sophisticated)
[https://vitalik.ca/general/2019/04/03/collusion.html](https://vitalik.ca/general/2019/04/03/collusion.html)

Gitcoin's approach thus far has been to stop collusion from unsophisticated
actors, then progressively get more organized (as more money gets involved,
and as we learn from each round) about stopping collusion from more
sophisticated actors.

This thread talks about some collusion that we founnd in Round 5.
[https://twitter.com/owocki/status/1250097472694702080](https://twitter.com/owocki/status/1250097472694702080)

------
ksowocki
Hi all, I'm the founder of Gitcoin Kevin Owocki
([https://twitter.com/owocki](https://twitter.com/owocki))

Happy to answer any questions. Its Saturday so will be AFK for a bit here &
there, but will keep an eye on this thread.

~~~
ejanus
You have done great for the community. You have helped programmers in Africa
to get involved and exposed into something serious. You have helped to bridge
the digital divide and also increase social mobility.

~~~
ksowocki
Thank you! But honestly its the gitcoin team/community that is doing it, I'm
just helping the team/community coordinate at this point :)

Hopefully this ([https://gitcoin.co/results](https://gitcoin.co/results)) is
just a start and we can build information age native institutions that support
all sorts of public goods (Open Source Software being the focal point right
now) at 100x this scale one day.

------
FailMore
Can someone explain what this is to me please? Is it a coin where work on the
coin/it's promotion is rewarded with more coin?

~~~
ksowocki
> Is it a coin where work on the coin/it's promotion is rewarded with more
> coin?

Gitcoin never did an ICO and doesnt have a token. During the 2017 ICO craze,
we opted instead to just focus on product/community.

Our network supports any ERC20 token or ETH. Here are the top ones on the
Gitcoin network
[https://gitcoin.co/leaderboard/tokens?cadence=all&keyword=al...](https://gitcoin.co/leaderboard/tokens?cadence=all&keyword=all&product=all)

More on why we didnt do an ICO at
[https://gitcoin.co/not_a_token](https://gitcoin.co/not_a_token)

